# Astrology - Horoscopes - Clairvoyant



## noirua (22 August 2007)

Starting with todays horoscopes:  http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/leisure/astrology/horoscopes/

A more general link and be told your horoscope: http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/horoscopes


----------



## noirua (23 August 2007)

Todays Horoscope and thought for the day comes from Jonathon Cainer:  http://www.cainer.com

To start, what is a clairvoyant:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/clairvoyance


----------



## moneymajix (23 August 2007)

Thanks, I like Jonathon.

What sign are u, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## noirua (24 August 2007)

Todays horoscope come from Loquax the duck:  http://www.loquax.co.uk/wwwcomp/horoscope.htm

An introduction to Chinese horoscopes:  http://www.astrohoroscopes.com/chinese/


----------



## noirua (25 August 2007)

Dell Horoscopes give us our fortunes for today:  http://www.dellhoroscope.com


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2007)

noirua said:


> Dell Horoscopes give us our fortunes for today:  http://www.dellhoroscope.com





> "A friend now has the tendency to overestimate his knowledge"



that's it... 
I'm stuffed next week
thanks a lot, noi, lol

believe it or not that puzzle was fairly autobiographical - except for the jewellery  (and the priest, and... ) 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=195510&highlight=stock-specific#post195510

(...and the girlfriend, lol)


----------



## noirua (29 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> that's it...
> I'm stuffed next week
> thanks a lot, noi, lol
> 
> ...




Hi 2020 et al, If I new your star sign I could search the internet for something good. Anyway, it's horoscopes from MSN in the UK today. Daily, Weekly and Monthly - surely must be something good here. - Good Luck:  http://horoscopes.msn.co.uk/horoscopes_astrology


----------



## noirua (30 August 2007)

OK you guys, we are off to Cincinnati for todays horoscopes in hopes we can find something better for those who need it in these topsy turvey markets:  http://www.cincinnati.com/freetime/horoscopes.html

No holds barred in these horoscopes.


----------



## noirua (31 August 2007)

Today you wombats we have, sorry, I mean't, we have a whole weeks horoscopes from the "webwombat" and you even get your two favourite numbers for the week:  http://www.webwombat.com.au/lifestyle/horoscopes/index.htm


----------



## Absolutely (31 August 2007)

Gee whizz. I am a leo and check out what the webwombat says for me for Tuesday. Well we buried my grandfather on Tuesday.

Also there is something very poignant in my saturday outlook that I can relate to.

hmmm.............not really a believer but sometimes they make you think.


----------



## moneymajix (1 September 2007)

Your Weekend 


This is a very exciting month. It brings Saturn into Virgo for the first time since 1981, thus changing, dramatically the long-term outlook for Leos, Virgos and Capricorns. It's a 'win-win' situation for these three signs - yet it's hard to see why any of the other nine should have cause for concern either. A new phase, even a new era, is beginning and it's one that will open many minds, alter many ideas and awaken many hopes. The emphasis for people all over the planet now (in different ways, of course) is on working out what needs to happen, understanding why it hasn't been happening... and finding a way to make it happen at last.

http://www.cainer.com/


----------



## noirua (25 September 2007)

Straight to the point horoscopes today. How is your trading going or life in general, "not that well" I hear you say and that's because you failed to read your horoscope first:

http://horoscopes.astrology.com/index/dailyindex.html


----------



## noirua (26 September 2007)

Today we head for NZ and find out what perils are in store: http://www.nzherald.co.nz/category/812/story.cfm?c_id=812&objectid=10464904


----------



## noirua (27 September 2007)

Horoscopes from Hong Kong. Check your year and you may find out that you will be told what to do - yes, Just do it:  http://www.discoverhongkong.com/eng/interactive/horoscope/index.jhtml


----------



## Julia (27 September 2007)

Is this thread tongue in cheek, just a bit of fun, or are you all really serious about believing in these predictions?


----------



## noirua (29 September 2007)

Julia said:


> Is this thread tongue in cheek, just a bit of fun, or are you all really serious about believing in these predictions?




Hi Julia, "Are you serious" all our lives depend upon the planets and the stars. "just a bit of fun", hmmm, the stars are looking down on you this very moment and determining your destiny. Mystic MEG has yours all worked out for today:  http://www.thesun.co.uk/section/0,,...C-powersearchSEM1&HBX_PK=horoscopes&HBX_OU=50


----------



## noirua (29 September 2007)

What is clairvoyance?  Wikipedia helps us out a bit:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/clairvoyance


----------



## moneymajix (29 September 2007)

I just read my horoscope and it said I am making heaps and heaps of $$$$$$$$$$.

There is something to this astrology, for sure!


----------



## noirua (30 October 2007)

Jonathon Cainer's Zodiac forecasts:  http://www.cainer.com


----------



## Julia (31 October 2007)

noirua said:


> What is clairvoyance?  Wikipedia helps us out a bit:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/clairvoyance




I don't dismiss this at all.  I had an astonishing experience with a clairvoyant when I was in my 20's.  I'd never met her before.  She described the other members of my family, described the relationship I was currently in, predicted entirely accurately the next career change I'd have (something I'd not even considered at the time I saw her), described my future husband and said I would have two daughters.  I rubbished this latter as I'd decided I didn't want children.  However, the husband did happen and he already had two daughters from his previous marriage who became part of my life.

She even described the physical environments of the homes I'd lived in as a child.  

She was a funny, quite elderly, very nondescript woman who simply took my watch and held it before beginning to talk.


----------



## Happy (31 October 2007)

Julia said:


> I don't dismiss this at all.  I had an astonishing experience with a clairvoyant when I was in my 20's.  I'd never met her before.  She described the other members of my family, described the relationship I was currently in, predicted entirely accurately the next career change I'd have (something I'd not even considered at the time I saw her), described my future husband and said I would have two daughters.  I rubbished this latter as I'd decided I didn't want children.  However, the husband did happen and he already had two daughters from his previous marriage who became part of my life.
> 
> She even described the physical environments of the homes I'd lived in as a child.
> 
> She was a funny, quite elderly, very nondescript woman who simply took my watch and held it before beginning to talk.




Julia
If I had such an experience, I would try to find her to get one more, as what she said was close to mark. 
Did this cross your mind too?


----------



## Awesomandy (31 October 2007)

Happy said:


> Julia
> If I had such an experience, I would try to find her to get one more, as what she said was close to mark.
> Did this cross your mind too?




Sometimes, you don't realise how true they are until many years later, by which time, you can't find them again. I also believe that some people have the power to read the future, as I can do a little bit of that myself sometimes (only for things that don't benefit myself, of course. Anyway, I went to a place about half a year ago. A few of the things said to me seem to be quite bizzare at that time, but they appear to be coming true.


----------



## Julia (31 October 2007)

Happy said:


> Julia
> If I had such an experience, I would try to find her to get one more, as what she said was close to mark.
> Did this cross your mind too?




No, Happy, it didn't at all.  I didn't take that much notice at the time.
I was living in Sydney and soon after seeing her I returned to live in NZ and that was when all she predicted began to happen.  I wouldn't have any idea how to find her all these years later, and to be honest, the astonishing accuracy of her "reading" shook me up a bit.  I don't think I'd like to hear any more predictions now that I'm a lot older!


----------



## noirua (1 November 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm thinking of doing a crash course in Astrology, horoscopes and clairvoyancy - a learning curve almost vertical. So, I will start off with horoscopes, as these are likely to get me into less trouble - starting tomorrow; Only short horoscopes.


----------



## Julia (1 November 2007)

noirua said:


> Hi everyone, I'm thinking of doing a crash course in Astrology, horoscopes and clairvoyancy - a learning curve almost vertical. So, I will start off with horoscopes, as these are likely to get me into less trouble - starting tomorrow; Only short horoscopes.




Oh wow, can't wait for this!  I'm Libra, Noirua.  What's gonna happen?


----------



## noirua (1 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Oh wow, can't wait for this!  I'm Libra, Noirua.  What's gonna happen?




Hi Julia et al, I can see you'r very excited, however, I won't be starting my quick course for another 10 hours. At the end of my 2 hour crash course - may be reduced to 1 hour - I expect to be an authority on the subject.

Even better news. I'm reading a book "How to become a clairvoyant in 6 easy lessons".

I was told it's best to exclude politics and religion. However, Jedi will be included.


----------



## Julia (1 November 2007)

noirua said:


> Hi Julia et al, I can see you'r very excited, however, I won't be starting my quick course for another 10 hours. At the end of my 2 hour crash course - may be reduced to 1 hour - I expect to be an authority on the subject.
> 
> Even better news. I'm reading a book "How to become a clairvoyant in 6 easy lessons".
> 
> I was told it's best to exclude politics and religion. However, Jedi will be included.




Holding my breath, Noirua.  My excitement has no bounds.  You can take over where my old lady left off.


----------



## Happy (1 November 2007)

I am not sure if this can be thought, you have it or you don’t have it.
There is always possibility that you might not know about the gift and 6-hour course might bring it up, who knows.

I always wondered with chance to have winning lotto numbers predicted just for me.
They are universal and as with other fantastic quick profit opportunities, if somebody can predict the winning numbers, why do it for somebody else?


----------



## noirua (2 November 2007)

Happy said:


> I am not sure if this can be thought, you have it or you don’t have it.
> There is always possibility that you might not know about the gift and 6-hour course might bring it up, who knows.
> 
> I always wondered with chance to have winning lotto numbers predicted just for me.
> They are universal and as with other fantastic quick profit opportunities, if somebody can predict the winning numbers, why do it for somebody else?




Hi, slight delay in starting the horoscopes as a few of my stocks need careful watching. 
I did read an article about predicting Lotto numbers. Best way is to send everyone different numbers and eventually someone will win a big prize and hail you as the great predictor. 

I've bought another book on horoscopes and with the help of the internet there may no be a need for me to "have it" as you say. I will harness the great powers from around the world.


----------



## Julia (2 November 2007)

noirua said:


> Hi, slight delay in starting the horoscopes as a few of my stocks need careful watching.
> I did read an article about predicting Lotto numbers. Best way is to send everyone different numbers and eventually someone will win a big prize and hail you as the great predictor.
> 
> I've bought another book on horoscopes and with the help of the internet there may no be a need for me to "have it" as you say. I will harness the great powers from around the world.




OK, Noirua, the market has just about closed.  Get on with your new career.  I'm still consumed with anticipation!


----------



## noirua (3 November 2007)

Here are the lucky numbers for November and December 2007. 
For instance, (applies to all signs in the zodiac) if you need another number and you are an Aries and closer to Taurus, take the first number of Taurus and add to yours if needed, and if you need yet another number, go to Pisces, then take the last number of Pisces.
Your four numbers given will vary. ( Use for all signs in the zodiac, aries is for information.)
If you were born an Aries on 21st March or 20th April, take 1 off your first number.  
If born on 22nd to 24th March or 18th or 19th of April, add 3 to your second number. 
If born on a date not included above, that is an odd number, add 1 to the third number. 
If not born in Australasia, take 1 off the fourth number. If born at sea, add 1 to all your final numbers. If you don't know where you were born you'r out of the competition - hard luck.
Should you find, using your final allocated numbers, that a number is duplicated. Then you are out of the Astro-guide 'till 2008, hard luck.
If you end up with a zero, use your date of birth.
If a number is too high, take away the number that represents your birth month in the year, ie January = 1. 
If you have two zeros, hard luck, you'r out 'till 2008.

Aries -  13, 19, 32, 46.
Taurus - 14, 15, 17, 33.
Gemini - 18, 23, 24, 39.
Cancer -  4, 6, 7, 48.
Leo - 5, 8, 9, 53.
Virgo - 25, 27, 36, 40.
Libra - 11, 16, 20, 31.
Scorpio - 21, 29, 38, 45.
Sagittarius - 22, 34, 41, 43.
Capricorn - 28, 35, 37, 44.
Aquarius - 3, 47, 49, 51.
Pisces - 12, 26, 30, 42.  

If you win the lotto, send a donation to Joe Blow.


----------



## Julia (3 November 2007)

OK, Noirua, but when do we get to the personal fortune telling?


----------



## noirua (4 November 2007)

The time has come to let you know your future and the present horoscope continues until 7th February 2008, the year of the Pig, and as time approaches that date the era of the year of the Rat begins.

LIBRA born people will have problems with unwanted elements from the past and this will worsen as the year of the Pig draws to a close. 
Lack of faith in objectives, especially financial, will limit freedom in the future. 
Those born in the first 10 days of Libra may lack energy and powers of judgement, which further cloud their objectives and this will feel stronger the closer you are to Virgo.  
Those born in the last 10 days of Libra will need to organise their plans, and seek co-operation and compromise on important issues. Otherwise, these will further cloud your objectives.
Those born in the middle days of Libra will have a more restful time and this may also cloud objectives and lead to missed opportunities. 
Generally, those born to Libra will have to work hard for their objectives, visit the bulletin boards of ASF and seek out sensible advice regularly. 
Once the year of the Rat arrives, those who succeeded in overcoming their problems, will face a more cheery dawn and a brighter future.


----------



## Julia (4 November 2007)

Gee, thanks, Noirua.   Does the book tell you how clients can change their star sign?  Could I get reborn and claim a new sign perhaps?
Couldn't you find any good stuff for Librans?


----------



## Whiskers (4 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Gee, thanks, Noirua.   Does the book tell you how clients can change their star sign?  Could I get reborn and claim a new sign perhaps?
> Couldn't you find any good stuff for Librans?




Julia, you need to switch to Numerology. You can't change your birthdate, but by changing your name, as in surname in marriage, or just your first name, it is claimed you change your destiny.


----------



## Miner (4 November 2007)

noirua said:


> The time has come to let you know your future and the present horoscope continues until 7th February 2008, the year of the Pig, and as time approaches that date the era of the year of the Rat begins.
> 
> LIBRA born people will have problems with unwanted elements from the past and this will worsen as the year of the Pig draws to a close.
> Lack of faith in objectives, especially financial, will limit freedom in the future.
> ...





OK
Could you please advise which system did you use for this prediction.
Under Western Astrology it is based in solar system (Sun Sign) where as in Vedic (Indian) astrology system it is based in Lunar System (Moon sign). Horari System is different again.
Further the results are dependent on the exact time of birth, place and date. 
There are some dispute on the time of birth. Some good astrolgers consider the time of concept is the right time to consider and others consider the time when the baby comes out of mother's womb. 9 out of 10 times the doctor / nurse only count the time when the baby cries and not when he or she comes into the world. Since the focus is more on the medical front often the exact time gets wrongly recorded by one or few minutes. It is not an issue but when there is a transition phase between two zodiacs then the time is crucial.

I am not an astrologer but well aware that with the help of computerised horoscope life become very simple and in general any Tom and Dick can predict something. THere is the danger lies and it could be disaster. 
So I would be discounting whatever prophecy is made unless it is substantiated with more factual data.

Regards


----------



## Julia (4 November 2007)

Whiskers said:


> Julia, you need to switch to Numerology. You can't change your birthdate, but by changing your name, as in surname in marriage, or just your first name, it is claimed you change your destiny.




Hi Whiskers, 
Well, if Noirua gets into numerology as well as astrology, then that would be even more exciting, don't you think?



I'm beginning to wonder if I need to be clear that I regard both as total hocus pocus in terms of providing general predictions for any Star Sign at any given time.  I've just been having a bit of fun and I'm sure Noirua knows that.

However, I can't deny that many of the characteristics commonly attributed to my Star Sign ring very true for me


----------



## Whiskers (4 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Hi Whiskers,
> Well, if Noirua gets into numerology as well as astrology, then that would be even more exciting, don't you think?
> 
> 
> ...




Julia, a former employee of mine introduced me to numerology one day, when I spent a fair bit of time around the packing shed with a bunch of women talking about this and that as women do, and since I already believed in the cycles of the moon regarding plant metabalism and vitality, I just found extending the whole cycle's idea interesting. 

Every now and then I refer to the data, more out of curosity in a broader curiosity about why different religions developed etc to try to understand all these ancient 'things'. It's a bit of a passion I have I guess with the psychology of human nature.

You are right, often there seems to be a lot of things come true.

Prophecy or coincidence... well I have since come to the conclusion that there is no such thing as coincidence, but prophecy, I don't know yet.


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 November 2007)

My view of this stuff is it is all someone elses opinion.From there a connection is drawn and a belief is established.
People may throw forward or project their intentions which can be `picked up` by the so called future seer.


----------



## Whiskers (5 November 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> My view of this stuff is it is all someone elses opinion.From there a connection is drawn and a belief is established.
> People may throw forward or project their intentions which can be `picked up` by the so called future seer.




Yeah, I agree to a large extent Wysiwyg, especially when you see some of those healer preachers in action.

But as I have got older and more educated I have learnt to keep an open mind on everything (well almost), but be careful about what you steadfastly believe in.

My rational is that 'scientific' evidence can prove things exist, but we can't prove somethings don't exist just because we don't have any evidence yet.

For example, I have noticed many examples of clairvoyant's assisting police investigations that lend pretty heavy weight to the case that some people have or can acquire 'special' skills.


----------



## noirua (5 November 2007)

Now we go on to Scorpio which also continues to the end of the year of the Pig. 

Obligations are a problem here and especially those born close to Sagittarius. 
Being born close to Libra will not only be a problem in obligations, there will be the difficulty in co-operation and compromise, and lack of energy and judgement. If you do not double your efforts there will be nothing for you until the year of the Rat arrives. 
However, those born in late October or early November will feel less of the pains of those close to Sagittarius and Libra. 

Investment opportunities, in favoured sectors, will be worth looking at. So follow ASF's excellent comments by the wiser posters.

As January arrives all those born to Scorpio will find their energy increasing and can look towards new projects, however, keep your options open.
As we approach the year of the Rat you will feel generally better in yourself, but beware of contradictions.


----------



## noirua (7 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Gee, thanks, Noirua.   Does the book tell you how clients can change their star sign?  Could I get reborn and claim a new sign perhaps?
> Couldn't you find any good stuff for Librans?





Hi, I headed into Deep Dark Space and obtained more information about those whose star sign is Libra. If you happen to be born in NZ and now live in Australia, you can expect just reward for your efforts as the year of the Rat begins. I see a pleasant surprise that will please you.


----------



## moneymajix (28 November 2007)

Mars is Retrograde 

http://www.astrologyweekly.com/astrology-articles/mars-retrograde.php


http://www.north-node.com/articles/mars-retrograde


----------



## Julia (28 November 2007)

noirua said:


> Hi, I headed into Deep Dark Space and obtained more information about those whose star sign is Libra. If you happen to be born in NZ and now live in Australia, you can expect just reward for your efforts as the year of the Rat begins. I see a pleasant surprise that will please you.




Wow, Noirua, thank you so much.  A pleasant surprise would be wonderful.
I promise to share if it happens!

Anyone witnessing my lack of decision making powers in the pre-election threads would have had no trouble identifying me as a Libran!!!


How is your astrology study progressing?


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 November 2007)

thank the stars I'm not superstitious


----------



## noirua (6 January 2008)

It is time again to look at the stars and there looks to be difficult times ahead in 2008. Many a boulder, rock or mud slide, may catch out the unwary and these words apply also to general life, especially in Australia.

So it is definitely a year for the careful and not those who like high risk and that's in every quarter. Those who are not superstitous, 2020 is one, may find risks far higher if they do not follow this threads warnings, the predictions in 2008, carefully. Numerology is also an important factor, Julia isn't a convert, and may have increased her risk factor, if the numbers are ignored.

There will be pleasant surprises for some, not very many, as the year progresses. Safety first is the order of the day, everyday in 2008.


----------



## Julia (7 January 2008)

noirua said:


> Numerology is also an important factor, Julia isn't a convert, and may have increased her risk factor, if the numbers are ignored.



Oh dear, Noirua. Now you have me worried.  Could I just be agnostic about numerology, thus not incurring the wrath of the numerology gods????


----------



## wayneL (7 January 2008)

Julia said:


> Could I just be agnostic about numerology



The thing with numerology is that dates, alphabets etc are an arbitrary constructs with no natural underpinning. Include me in the agnostic camp.


----------



## numbercruncher (8 January 2008)

I got this thingo at Christmas in a blue square box, its title reads The Pendulum Box , I was about to toss it in one of the many boxes of cheap chinese junk in the Garage when I decided to open it and investigate ....

After skimming through some pages and making sure no one is watching I start talking to this lump of brass hanging from a chain that promises to bridge the gap between the analytical and intuitive sides of my being.

The results went beyond surprising.

Becareful out there.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 January 2008)

numbercruncher said:


> After skimming through some pages and making sure no one is watching I start talking to this lump of brass hanging from a chain that promises to bridge the gap between the analytical and intuitive sides of my being.
> 
> The results went beyond surprising.
> 
> Becareful out there.



Careful allright lol - 
I think you're losing it m8 

"where did this theory come from"
"I heard it out of my brass"


----------



## ithatheekret (8 January 2008)

All the numerolgy predictions , astrology,  etc . are all above me , I've never really thought much about it , the missus always refers to me as a true Capricorn , whatever that means .
But , back to numbers .......... I use the closest prime numbers to the actual price , or index position for my calculations and projections .

Mind you though , one product tooks 2 years to extract and I have another that I started in 2006 and it's still progressing .  What I do find strange though  , is that the macro numbers seem easier to reach conclusions on than the micro numbers , I always assumed it would be the otherway around .

If anything I would be interested in any numerical theory , just for a squizzy  , the stars , I don't know , I do think that dead stars are very interesting , that's one way to get a planet ...............


----------



## noirua (8 January 2008)

Before we start, here are number allocations by the Chaldean method:
A=1  G=3  M=4  S=3  Y=1
B=2  H=5  N=5  T=4  Z=7
C=3  I=1   O=7  U=6
D=4  J=1   P=8  V=6
E=5  K=2  Q=1  W=6
F=8  L=3   R=2  X=5


----------



## Julia (8 January 2008)

numbercruncher said:


> I got this thingo at Christmas in a blue square box, its title reads The Pendulum Box , I was about to toss it in one of the many boxes of cheap chinese junk in the Garage when I decided to open it and investigate ....
> 
> After skimming through some pages and making sure no one is watching I start talking to this lump of brass hanging from a chain that promises to bridge the gap between the analytical and intuitive sides of my being.
> 
> ...



NC, you just can't say that much and leave us hanging in suspense!
What did the lump of brass tell you?  We won't laugh at you, well, not very much.


----------



## Whiskers (8 January 2008)

wayneL said:


> The thing with numerology is that dates, alphabets etc are an arbitrary constructs with no natural underpinning.




I'm no expert of maths or numerology or physics etc, but from what I understand the numbers and letters are just the expression of ideas... like different languages still convey the same idea.

It's not the number that's important but the idea that it represents.

Sort of like the fibonacci series, people have found certain proportions or formulas that work to define and describe ideas. Not unlike other important formulas such as E = mc2 and C = 2pir.


----------



## moneymajix (9 January 2008)

*What Does January Mean In Numerology? *

January (1) is a 1-month. And since the world number 2008 (2+0+0+8=1) is also a 1, it means you will feel it is time for change deep in your soul. Do not let someone else tell you what to do. Go with your gut instincts. It is time for you to take complete charge of your life. Each big decision you make and act on this month will set the stage for your New Year. You will start to feel stronger than ever. If in December, you felt you couldn't make any solid decisions, now is the time! The fog has lifted. You will find yourself thinking much more clearly. Make a list of what you want to do, and accomplish as much as humanly possible in this ambitious month and New Year of 1! 

The Numerology Connection between the New Year 2008, and the Benazir Bhutto Assassination. 

I have found a consistent Numerology pattern that seems to happen at the tail end of each year. Something major takes place that is a foreshadowing of the New Year to come. I believe this time it was the assassination of Benizir Bhutto. On December 27, 2007, the Pakistani candidate, for the PPP (Pakistan Peoples Party) Benazir Bhutto, was assassinated. She was the strongest contender to defeat the Pakistani President Pervez Musharraf. 


When the assassination first happened, the press said Bhutto was shot in the neck and chest. The government immediately covered it up, and said she died due to hitting her head on part of the car's sunroof when the explosion went off from the suicide bomber. They then had workers come in and wash away all the blood and shrapnel where the whole incident took place. In other words, they washed away all the evidence. I saw this as a strong warning sign of what 2008 could bring. Why? Because 2008 is 2+0+0+8=10+1+0=1. A major trait of the1 vibration is about being fiercely competitive-doing whatever it takes to win.

This particular case was extreme (literally killing the competition) but I see it as a message to all of us, and that is that each of us should be entitled to our own opinion. And just because someone does not agree with you, does not make them your instant enemy.  


As you know, the United States has entered into its own election year- in the actual month of January which is also a 1 vibration. So for this particular month, it is double 1 whammy!! : ) I am concerned that the competition of this Presidential election could get very ugly. The good news is that since there are positive and negative sides to each number, some of the candidates could choose to take the higher moral ground.

We now live in a society where you can run, but you cannot hide. When Bhutto was assassinated, people had their video cameras at the scene of the crime, and immediately posted their video footage online. So by the time the government decided to cover it up, it was too late. We had already seen the grainy pictures of the suspected assassin/suicide bomber. I believe that is how this year 2008 will play out. Every move a candidate makes, and every statement that is uttered will be played non stop via You Tube, the blogs, CNN, etc

There is a phrase I try to keep in mind, and that is, "you are only as sick as your secrets." So let's try to make this New Year 2008 a time where we express out true selves, and not give anyone the power to hurt us by revealing "our secrets". Don't let someone who is jealous or threatened by you try to do damage to you in this aggressive cycle of 1. Remember the other wonderful quote that I put in my book, "What people think of me is none of my business." Just focus on being your best self, and then you cannot go wrong in this New Year of 1. 

When I looked up Bhutto's birth date (born 6/21/1953), I discovered that she was a 9 Life Path born on a 3 Day with a 9 Attitude. This woman was a humanitarian. She was working on bringing peace and happiness to the Pakistani people. Yet she was gunned down. It turns out that Gandhi (born 10/2/1869) also had the same Life Path number 9. He had a 3 Attitude number and was born on a 2 Day. They were very similar people, and they were both assassinated while trying to make the world a better place. 

Judging by the day she died, she did not die a victim. It was actually a personal day for her in Numerology (a 9-3-9 day). I believe her assassination is going to change Pakistan in a very positive way. I trust that the people who are mourning her right now will do whatever it takes to change the way their government operates.

She will not have died in vain. I think that we all have a Life purpose and Destiny. When it is achieved, we are done here, and move on to the next level of our spirituality. I sense that is what happened to Benazir Bhutto on 12/27/07.  I have pulled a couple of quotes made by Bhutto and Gandhi that I think you will appreciate:

"The government I led gave ordinary people peace, security, dignity, and opportunity to progress."
Benazir Bhutto

"The next few months are critical to Pakistan's future direction as a democratic state committed to promoting peace, fighting terrorism and working for social justice."
Benazir Bhutto


"An eye for eye only ends up making the whole world blind."
Mohandas Gandhi



"I am prepared to die, but there is no cause for which I am prepared to kill."
Mohandas Gandhi



Here's to a powerful New Year 2008. Stand up for yourself, and do what it takes to achieve your goals. YOU DESERVE TO BE HAPPY!! It is your turn. And always know, I am rooting for you!


Here's wishing a phenomenal New Year to each and every one of you!  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Glynis McCants  


http://www.numberslady.com/


----------



## Miner (9 January 2008)

moneymajix said:


> *What Does January Mean In Numerology? *
> 
> January (1) is a 1-month. And since the world number 2008 (2+0+0+8=1) is also a 1, it means you will feel it is time for change deep in your soul. Do not let someone else tell you what to do. Go with your gut instincts. It is time for you to take complete charge of your life. Each big decision you make and act on this month will set the stage for your New Year. You will start to feel stronger than ever. If in December, you felt you couldn't make any solid decisions, now is the time! The fog has lifted. You will find yourself thinking much more clearly. Make a list of what you want to do, and accomplish as much as humanly possible in this ambitious month and New Year of 1!
> 
> ...




Dear Joe / Administrator/ Moderators 

Can this thread be stopped ? No personal issue but numeralogy  has no scientific or proven basis. Any post mortem sound interesting so as the failure analysis. However any preventative action is not here. What is the point to have such an unscientific , not STOCK related posting. If at all to be kept let us see some numeralogical forecsts for the ASX indices for next 7 days, gold price and Aussie Dollar. 
If you can not see that PLEASE no voodoo or such black magical stuff should be here. There are many sites for this type of thread but should not be in  ASF. 

Regards


----------



## wayneL (9 January 2008)

Miner said:


> Dear Joe / Administrator/ Moderators
> 
> Can this thread be stopped ? No personal issue but numeralogy  has no scientific or proven basis. Any post mortem sound interesting so as the failure analysis. However any preventative action is not here. What is the point to have such an unscientific , not STOCK related posting. If at all to be kept let us see some numeralogical forecsts for the ASX indices for next 7 days, gold price and Aussie Dollar.
> If you can not see that PLEASE no voodoo or such black magical stuff should be here. There are many sites for this type of thread but should not be in  ASF.
> ...



Miner,

Look to the heading of this forum, it says "General Chat". Then go to the main page and see what it says under that heading. It says:


> Talk about whatever you like in here!



We do have a code of conduct, but so long as no one breaks that code, folks can talk about whatever they like in this particular forum.

If we ban astrology etc, why not ban religion, politics, booze, baby's names, or whatever someone feels doesn't belong in a trading forum?

Just don't read it if for some reason you find it offensive... or don't visit the General Chat forum.

That's the easy solution.

Cheers


----------



## Julia (10 January 2008)

Miner, I endorse Wayne's comments.  There's no harm whatsoever in a bit of lightheardness and fun.  If someone takes any of the topics in this thread seriously then that's up to them.
Personally, I've really enjoyed having a laugh with Noirua's astrological predictions for me.  Perhaps I should even take it seriously!

Sure, most of us are members of ASF because we value the stockmarket connection and exchange of views.  But we're all people as well and some balance is not a bad thing.

Lighten up a bit, perhaps, maybe even contribute to some of the General Chat threads.  You might even make some cyber friends!

All the best
Julia


----------



## moneymajix (10 January 2008)

Hi Miner

You may not appreciate the use of astrology, voodoo etc re the stock market and money making acitivities but there are plenty of wealthy people that do. 

And they thank their lucky stars or gods that they do.

In the light of this, you may like to reconsider your methods.




Cheers
$M


----------



## moneymajix (16 January 2008)

*January, 2008*

_Planet Waves_
_Eric Francis_

*TWO THOUSAND EIGHT is a year of an unusual transition:* Pluto will begin its move from Sagittarius to Capricorn. Pluto is one of those bottom-line planets. That is the energy you feel -- the energy of a threshold; it is Pluto changing signs. It sets the theme for the rest of what we experience, spreading out so wide that it colors the entire landscape of existence. With Pluto in Sagittarius between 1995 and 2007, we had many opportunities to focus our vision, and we may have done so with obsessive intensity. It may have been what some call a spiritual vision, of growth, enlightenment or a better world; or something you have perhaps decided was much less valuable.

Read more at http://planetwavesweekly.com/dadatemp/2132913345.html


----------



## moneymajix (23 January 2008)

*Re: Chinese Astrology*

*CELEBRATE THE "YEAR OF THE RAT" IN 2008!*

For those who are not familiar with Chinese astrology, this is the "Year of the Rat", and it *begins on February 7, 2008.*

In western culture, (synonymous with the "rat race"), it's surprising indeed that the appearance of this redoubtable rodent is so unwelcome, except perhaps on Halloween.

This light-hearted lens is dedicated to all things "rat" -- be it "rat cheese", "ratafia", or "ratatouille"! 


2008 - THE YEAR OF THE RAT 
The "Rat" is the first sign of the Chinese zodiac.

Legend has it that the Jade Emperor invited the animals for a party. The first 12 to arrive was the Rat, followed by the Ox, Tiger, Rabbit, Dragon, Snake, Horse, Sheep, Monkey, Rooster, Dog, and lastly, the Pig. All the animals were named after the 12-year cycle that governs Chinese life thereafter.

Various versions of the Rat's story are particularly revealing about his character.

One version has it that, towards the end of the journey, the animals had to cross a celestial river, and the Rat asked the Ox to ferry him across. When they arrived on the other side, the Rat jumped down off the Ox's head and that's how gained first spot in the order of the Chinese zodiac.

Those born in the "Year of the Rat" are clever, ambitious, creative, hard-working, fastidious, charming and sociable, but can be a bit stingy when it comes to sharing their wealth or possessions.

Rats are compatible with Dragons, Monkeys and Oxen, but should avoid Horses at all costs.

*In the "Year of the Rat", we can expect 12 months of plentiful opportunities and prospects not to mention being relatively free of turbulence, (which is great to know especially if you're planning on making some long-term investments, starting new projects, or keeping the home fires burning brightly).*

It's also a rather fine time to socialise and grab a sumptuous meal or two with friends and family!


----------



## Miner (29 January 2008)

*Re: Chinese Astrology*



moneymajix said:


> *CELEBRATE THE "YEAR OF THE RAT" IN 2008!*
> 
> For those who are not familiar with Chinese astrology, this is the "Year of the Rat", and it *begins on February 7, 2008.*
> 
> ...





Dear Money Majix

Thanks a lot.
Please advise when the Chinese "Year of Monkey" starts. I would start buying zinc company shares then . I will not be call it YOM however as I will be banned to play cricket in the continent


----------



## moneymajix (7 February 2008)

*Re: Astrology - Partial Eclipse of the Sun on 7/2/08*

THE countdown has begun to a partial solar eclipse visible from Brisbane to Adelaide this afternoon. 


http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,23174105-5005961,00.html


----------



## noirua (10 February 2008)

The number 8 is very important in China as it points to prosperity and wealth.  This year of the Monkey points to a particularly successful time for those born on the eighth of the month - good luck to you.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 February 2008)

noirua said:


> The number 8 is very important in China as it points to prosperity and wealth.  This year of the Monkey points to a particularly successful time for those born on the eighth of the month - good luck to you.



http://www.chinapage.com/newyear.html
noi
THis year is the year of the rat
and last was year of the pig.

Incidentally, they almost always say that "people born in year of Rat will be attracted to people from year of Dragon or Horse etc - or Snake?  "  
Almost invariably it works out to be 6 or 7 years different  - so the implication is that your partner should be 6 years older ( or younger)

... although in Anna Nicole's case that might have been 66 years older etc ...


----------



## noirua (10 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> http://www.chinapage.com/newyear.html
> noi
> THis year is the year of the rat
> and last was year of the pig




Drat, time does pass quickly, when the years pass us by, or me by, I should say. I've changed it to the year of the duck anyway, so goodbye rat and monkey.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 February 2008)

....


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 February 2008)

http://www.simonyi.ox.ac.uk/dawkins...s/Work/Articles/1995-12romance_in_stars.shtml


> The Real Romance in the Stars
> By Richard Dawkins
> Article in The Independent December 1995  Also found on the Astrological Association of Great Britian Web site: Click here
> 
> ...


----------



## moneymajix (16 February 2008)

*Pluto move into Capricorn*




> Preliminary Pluto Ponderings
> 2.11.08
> 
> 
> ...





More at ...
http://www.astrobarry.com/2008/feb1108.php


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 February 2008)

mm said:
			
		

> Pluto's entry into Capricorn, which occurred two and a half weeks ago now.
> 
> .... And don't expect any 'definitive' explanation either: We will discover the many meanings of Pluto in Capricorn together, as they happen. After all, nobody alive has ever witnessed this planet/sign combo firsthand. Hell, Pluto was only discovered in 1930




Well this website suggests that, in Greek mythology, it has something to do with rain and cleansing of sins and stuff....   (I'd say that's obviously the Sorry Statement - and the recent rains   

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capricornus


> Capricornus
> Bordering constellations: Aquarius
> Aquila
> Sagittarius
> ...





> This constellation is sometimes identified as Amalthea, the goat that suckled the infant Zeus after his mother Rhea saved him from being devoured by his father Cronos in Greek mythology. The goat's broken horn was transformed into the cornucopia or horn of plenty. Some ancient sources claim that this derives from the sun "taking nourishment" while in the constellation, in preparation for its climb back northward.
> 
> However, the constellation is often depicted as a sea-goat, a goat with a fish's tail. One myth that deals with this says that when the goat-god Pan was attacked by the monster Typhon, he dove into the Nile; the parts above the water remained a goat, but those under the water transformed into a fish.
> 
> ... The Greeks regarded the constellation area with an alternative interpretation, namely the Augean Stable – a stable full uncleanliness – *representing the concept of sin accumulated during the year*.






> The constellation of Aquarius, who was said to have poured out a river, *then represent the yearly cleaning rains*, associating to one of The Twelve Labours of Hercules.
> 
> The constellation (Capricornus) is located in an area of sky called the Sea or Water, consisting of *many watery constellations such as Aquarius, Pisces, and Eridanus.*






			
				mm said:
			
		

> The last time Pluto traveled through Capricorn was from 1762 to 1778… and if those dates ring any significant bells, folks, it's probably because ...



.. That's when Cook arrived 

PS Thank the stars I'm not superstitious.


----------



## noirua (7 November 2008)

With 2009 approaching very fast indeed and near everyone looking into the gaping chasm of the world economies.  I can say, "fear thee not", as I'm just working on all your futures for the year ahead.


----------



## noirua (8 November 2008)

noirua said:


> With 2009 approaching very fast indeed and near everyone looking into the gaping chasm of the world economies.  I can say, "fear thee not", as I'm just working on all your futures for the year ahead.




First glance into my crystal ball doesn't look all that bad for Australia in 2009.  Interest rates look set to seriously tumble to 2% as Rudd & Co bite the bullet (I know they don't set rates but influence is what it is all about.)


----------



## noirua (22 November 2008)

Strange how everything looks so clear as I look into the crystal ball. All the financial problems seem to be clearing as each month goes by. Happy faces among investors, but cannot quite see why as yet.
A notice pinned up in November 09, "What was that all about", it says.
More later - noi


----------



## noirua (24 November 2008)

Looking further into my crystal ball and I can see even further good news as the Rudd and Swan bandwagon starts to roll.
YES! Tax give aways galore , YES, $2000 for every family in Australia, on average that is, spenders to the fore.


----------



## noirua (28 November 2008)

Looking through the mists of time, in my crystal ball, I can see interest rates in December falling from 5.25% to 4%.


----------



## James Austin (28 November 2008)

noirua said:


> Looking through the mists of time, in my crystal ball, I can see interest rates in December falling from 5.25% to 4%.




i look forward to that, i am long the spi, 14.29.50secs on 2/12/08 . . . -- with GSL


----------



## trainspotter (17 May 2011)

Just looking at an online horoscope 3.10pm WST (as I am extremely bored due to rainy weather) it advised me that my house is looking a bit drab. The painter started at 11.00 am his morning .......... Coincidence??


----------



## nunthewiser (17 May 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Just looking at an online horoscope 3.10pm WST (as I am extremely bored due to rainy weather) it advised me that my house is looking a bit drab. The painter started at 11.00 am his morning .......... Coincidence??




your house is obviously bugged and under surviellence.

wear a tinhat immediatley


----------



## trainspotter (17 May 2011)

Yeah ..... I thought it was a bit strange as well ?? Might have to do an electronic "sweep" when I get home. :

Can't wait for it to tell me that I have won Lotto when I have not checked my ticket yet ??!!?!?!!


----------



## Glen48 (17 May 2011)

Not a great believer but saw one Fortune teller when I was going through a divorce. she told me i would marry a woman with black hair and the police would come to see me about 2 different matters one I assumed as DVO the other was an old accident with my sons driving.
Turned out she was right.
 Should have asked a few more questions like are my share in Eron safe, is Telstra a good buy, where did I put my winning lotto ticket from 5 yrs ago, is will B. S Bernake tell the truth, should I put more money with B. Made off.


----------

